
How Self-Driving Cars Work - kimsk112
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/12/14/technology/how-self-driving-cars-work.html
======
PinguTS
This article misses a lot of things technology wise. OK, I understand that.

This article also misses a lot air companies like Daimler who showed off self
driving car captibilities publicly in the beginning 2000 and on the web 3
years ago. It misses the prototypes shown off by Audi and BMW. It misses also
the prototypes shown by Japanese car manufacturers.

From technology companies it misses Bosch who will show off at CES their own
developed car and as such their expertise. It misses Delphi who works with
MobilEye on self-driving platform to be used by the OEM, and it misses other
TIER1 like Conti who have also shown their work.

By the way, the Mitsubishi Outlander is currently the best equipped series car
who can do self-driving capabilities, it has a stereo camera system and Lidar
combined with other other radar sensors. Next are the luxury cars from Audi,
BMW, Daimler, and Volvo. Tesla here is last with only a simple radar and
camera system (no stereo view), which has also no night vision capabilities
like the others have.

~~~
beachstartup
the nyt is always off the mark on topics i know something about, and nothing
leads me to believe they are any better about topics i know nothing about.

~~~
jayjay71
That's known as the Gell-Mann Amnesia effect.

[https://seekerblog.com/2006/01/31/the-murray-gell-mann-
amnes...](https://seekerblog.com/2006/01/31/the-murray-gell-mann-amnesia-
effect/)

~~~
globuous
I agree with this so much. However, playing the devil's advocate, I guess it
depends on the journalist's background.

For instance, a poli-sci major writing about a scientific/tech topic will
likely get a lot of things wrong. However, the same journalist might likely
have a lot of interesting things to write about international politics,
because that's what his background is about.

that being said, I don't know how much journalist writing about politics have
studied it in the past.

~~~
beachstartup
my gut assumption is that most journalists have journalism or communications
degrees, which seems to be corroborated by the data.

[https://books.google.com/books?id=KUyOAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA42&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=KUyOAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA42&lpg=PA42&dq=degrees+held+by+journalists&source=bl&ots=yWXCzSYUgV&sig=agHimYej06oDWHFn_YjLW4S4E-0&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwigsK_y5ZHRAhWHsVQKHRUjAWQQ6AEISTAI#v=onepage&q=degrees%20held%20by%20journalists&f=false)

not that it really matters, i have an econ degree but wouldn't call myself an
economist by any stretch.

the real issue, at least in the US, most news is really just either direct or
indirect PR. curiously, i think 'X writer' is the term you are looking for.
i.e., someone with a background in technology or fashion that reports on
things is more likely to be called themselves a 'tech writer' or 'fashion
writer'. it's almost like real experts don't even want to be called
journalists. i certainly wouldn't.

i've found that you're much more likely to find accurate reporting in
industry-specific media rather than general media, because then at least the
sources of funding and agenda are pretty clear.

------
ranman
I'd pass on reading this if you clicked through to the comments first. There's
very little detail about how self driving cars work. This is a very basic
survey of brands. Remember the Murray Gell-Man amnesia effect. Does anyone
have real examples / links / videos of how self driving cars work?

~~~
argonaut
Firstly, there are different approaches. Google and Uber seem to have a
similar LIDAR + map approach. Tesla and Mobileeye have a camera focused
approach.

The CEO of Mobileeye (who is an ex-machine learning professor) gave a very
good, mildly technical talk on _their_ approach at CVPR:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8T7A3wqH3Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8T7A3wqH3Q)

~~~
pavelrub
> The CEO of Mobileeye (who is an ex-machine learning professor)

The CEO of Mobileye is Ziv Aviram and he was never a professor. Amnon Shashua
is the CTO, and he is still a machine learning professor at the Hebrew
University.

------
Animats
This article seems to be a summary of Chris Urmson's talk at SXSW.[1] That's
worth a watch. It gives a good overview of how Google does it.

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj-
rK8V-rik](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj-rK8V-rik)

------
iiiggglll
Going by some of the recent antics of companies like comma.ai and Uber, it
sounds self-driving cars mostly work via hype & publicity stunts. Any actual
technology that is involved is purely coincidental.

------
deepnotderp
What about Novideo and baidu?

